# Spider on indoor Paphs



## Ernesto (Jun 16, 2020)

The Seek app identified this spider as Metacyrba taeniola. Found this little guy in my collection. Seems to have made a couple threads of web, and he’s just hanging out on the leaf. Are spiders useful as biological control over pests? I don’t mind him being here unless it would harm the plant.


----------



## abax (Jun 16, 2020)

I encourage spiders in my greenhouse. I don't know if they eat aphids, etc.,but
they certainly do no harm. I rather like frogs and skinks as well.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 17, 2020)

How cute. A jumping spider.

Much nicer than my impending brown widow problems...


----------

